# Pound Cake



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

when uncle sam was my boss , a pound cake in a can could be traded for a whole pack of Lucky Strike .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> when uncle sam was my boss , a pound cake in a can could be traded for a whole pack of Lucky Strike .


Pound cake in a can?


----------



## Frank Lavorngia (7 mo ago)

That's an awesome looking cake their sweet cheeks. You're making me hungry.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree that is awesome looking.

But, since I noticed an Aldi product in one of your images I want to mention that their pound cake mix is decent and cheaper than the real butter you use to make one. The lemon not as as good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colby, this recipe uses crisco, not butter…very inexpensive to make
I cut this recipe in half…it’s just enough for two people.
It’s on my counter so that the top knot can cut a slice every time he
walks by.🙄
Also, I just realized that I didn’t post the full recipe. it took an hour
at 325* in regular oven. ( no convection mode used)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Pound cake in a can?


C Rations -
Korean and WW ll leftovers . Eisenhower was president and we were issued brown combat boots with an accompanying bottle of black leather dye . your boots will be black when you hear the bugle tomorrow morning .


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love the taste of butter. Beautiful cake Knot. 
My wife uses Crisco for cookies. But when she uses butter I like them even more.
Wasn't pound cake supposedly made in the beginning/invented with 1 lb of flour and 1 lb of butter? Hence the name pound cake?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@J. V. - yes, about the pounds. I tried it once. The eggs were hard to measure.
It was bad. 🤣 I can see why the recipe was tweaked.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> @J. V. - yes, about the pounds. I tried it once. The eggs were hard to measure.
> It was bad. 🤣 I can see why the recipe was tweaked.


I never tried making a pound cake. I'm not a baker. But I am trying to learn how to bake. I am working on a sourdough starter at this very moment.
But I love pound cake. Rich, moist and heavy is how I like mine. Maybe a little whipped cream. Sometimes some berries with the whipped cream.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

There are plenty of pound cake recipes on the net…I also have a very good recipe a family favorite.
If you like pound cake try this easy recipe that I posted.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Your cake was half of the recipe?


----------



## Emie (5 mo ago)

Wow, it looks delicious; I've never made a pound cake before. But because your cake was so good, I'm trying to learn how to make a pound cake...


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Two Knots said:


> Pound cake in a can?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Your cake was half of the recipe?


Yes, exactly half a recipe…you can use a small bunt pan
or one standard loaf pan.

In the half recipe I did put full 1/4 teaspoon of baking 
soda in the half recipe. Also, 1 teaspoon of vanilla and one 
teaspoon of almond extract.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

If you haven't tried the Costco All Butter Pound Cake, give it a try. It is really quite good. 

Cuisinart had a really good recipe for Pound Cake. I found two versions, one made with butter and one with Crisco. I only made the butter recipe and it was darn good. I used to make it quite often when I had a Cuisinart. 

Butter Recipe. 
1 c. (2 cubes) soft butter 
3 c. sugar 
6 eggs 
1c. (½ pint) sour cream 
3 c. all purpose flour 
¼ t. baking powder 
1½ t. vanilla powdered sugar


Crisco Recipe:
2 cups sugar 
1 cup Crisco (white) shortening 
2 cups all purpose flour 
6 extra large eggs 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1 teaspoon coconut extract 
1 teaspoon almond extract

In their recipe, they used a mixer and not the Cuisinart but I used the Cuisinart for everything. 

Regardless of what you use to mix it here are the directions. 
Pre-heat the oven to 350*F
Cream the Fat and Sugar first. 
Add in the extracts and other flavorings and mix them in along with the baking soda and sour cream if you are using Butter. The sour cream helps with raising the mix while it bakes. And adds a nice tang. 
Next, add two eggs, and 1/3rd of the flour
Alternate adding eggs and flour until smooth. 
Scrape down the sides to make sure the flour, fat and sugar are all well incorporated. 
Mix on medium for 10 minutes. You want to take it from a grainy mixture to a smooth batter. 
Scrape occasionally. 
Grease your pan of choice liberally.
Pour in the smooth batter and tap the pan on the countertop to remove excess bubbles and to settle the mix. 
Place in the pre-heated oven and bake for 40 minutes. 
Drop the heat to 300*F and bake for another 40 minutes until GBD. 
Let cool for 15 minutes before you remove the cake from the pan and then let it cool on a wire rack. 
To help remove the cake, use a plastic knife to run around the edges. Dip it in water if it doesn't slide smoothly. 
When cool, sprinkle it with powdered sugar (use a doily for a nicer looking top).

I have added lemon extract in it and then made a lemony glaze on top. 

I also like to serve it with macerated berries or slice berrys like a Shortcake.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

i like a side dish of fruit with Lb. cake but if i ate all i wanted i may as well take the whole container of anti-acid to bed with me .


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Knot cut the pound cake recipe in half and the eggs were reduced from 6 to 3 . Now the question ; if a recipe calls for 3 eggs how does one get 1.5 eggs .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Scrabble the one egg and divide it in half by using two half cup measuring cups fill them equally … use one.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Scrabble the one egg and divide it in half by using two half cup measuring cups fill them equally … use one.


Ya know , daughter and wife said the same thing .  And my thought is , you girls don't cook like i do and you probably know the rest of the story .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

And you must know that we’re always right, even when we’re wrong
we‘re right! 😃


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> And you must know that we’re always right, even when we’re wrong
> we‘re right! 😃


Yes you are right , and if ya dump that other half egg in as i would you're still right . Just don't be writing recipes that you put in 2 or you could be wrong in the HIGHER -UP culinary circles .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm thinking that I doubt an extra half an egg would hardly be noticeable.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It depends on the recipe..when I make a 1/2 recipe of cheesecake I use a 1/2 of an egg.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Yes you are right , and if ya dump that other half egg in as i would you're still right . Just don't be writing recipes that you put in 2 eggs or you could be wrong in the HIGHER -UP culinary circles .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It depends on the recipe..when I make a 1/2 recipe of cheesecake I use a 1/2 of an egg.


Yes it probably wouldn't be too good for the custard to use more. One of the exceptions.


----------

